# i've found a silkworm supplier online



## kawasaki rider (Jan 3, 2008)

hi all 

i know afew of you are looking for a supplier of silkworms i've found a company online that supplies them and waxworms the company is WARWICK INSECT TECHNOLOGIES LTD and the web site is Warwick Insect Technologies Ltd prices are £13.50 for 100 medium worms they also sell a breeding kit and silkworm feed


----------



## firstblooduk (Jan 8, 2008)

Great! iv just ordered 100 Small for younge Echo  cheers for the info


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

without trying to put a downer on things you better be prepared to wait weeks and weeks for them because i have yet to talk to anyone that got them in under 2 weeks,(mine took a month after putting a claim in for my money back)on a good note when they did arrive they were awesome quality and condition.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

ooh and welcome to the site 2 new users


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

This sounds rather familiar....

There was a supplier, Seritech, a few years ago who offered silkworms (and cutworms, shame they never caught on)... took anything from two weeks to two months to send them... in the end I think some orders never made it at all 

Would be itneresting to see if this is the same person...


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Ive ordered before from this company with no problems.

Do you guys breed Silkworms? I bought eggs and preprepared food before and hatched about 3 worms 

Gary


----------

